# Help with Powermatic 3520B



## Johnturner (Feb 9, 2014)

HELP!!!
I not sure if this is the correct spot for this but...
I am getting a clicking sound from the head stock of my 3520. My son, who knows automotive, says it sounds like bearings. I am ignorant about these things.
Has anyone had this problem? What is the cure?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2014)

John - have you overtightened the tailstock? If I bring mine up snug and the screw it in too tight I will get the same noise. Does it make the same sound with no blank mounted?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2014)

Another thing to check is if there is a chunk of something stuck in the belt, I had a lathe that made noise and it was a chip that somehow got stuck in the belt and clicked every time it hit a pulley.....


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 9, 2014)

The noise happens all the time, it doesn't matter if anything is on it or not.
We checked the belt and it is clean.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 9, 2014)

Then yes - it sounds like bearings based on what you have said


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2014)

The other thing to check is the little set screw on the speed readout gadget(don't know the official name for it). The screws can work loose and generate a clicking sound... It happened to mine. It's located behind the rpm readout, so you'll need to take that panel off. I'm betting it's that and not the bearings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks David, I'll check that and let you know.
John


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 9, 2014)

The grub screw in the pulley sheave on the drive spindle. Lots of 3520 owners find this clicking comes from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> The grub screw in the pulley sheave on the drive spindle. Lots of 3520 owners find this clicking comes from there.


That's what I was trying to say, but I lack the vocabulary! What Mike said!


----------

